# mm factory pics



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

found this the other day thought you guys might like it.
http://collections.mnhs.org/visualresources
then search minneapolis moline hope you enjoy it


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Interesting pictures Bear. How did you come across them?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sure was interesting to see all of them tractors on a train going out to the dealers and just to see how things were back then.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like they had a very large operation going. What happened that put them out of business? MM seemed to have a good reputation and make good tractors.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

neat old piks bear look like mm sold lot tractors back then :driving: :elephant: :driving:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

mm oliver and cockshutt became white wich later became part of agco


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wonder why AGCO did away with those lines and designs? You would think that tradition and reputation count for something. Just look at John Deere. They are the only ag manufacturer that has not merged or been diluted.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

how did i come across them? i did a search for the business's hometown then see if they have a history site for their town. sorry missed your question at first. if you need any more details on the search i'll have to get my wife to tell you she really knows how to run this thing. i guess its not dirty enough for me to understand. lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *found this the other day thought you guys might like it.
> http://collections.mnhs.org/visualresources
> then search minneapolis moline hope you enjoy it *


hey bear do you know any sites that have Massey Harris photos and what not
 thanks

:tractorsm :serta:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I tried to look at em but it like said server could not be found or sumthing?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I put tractors in the search form that came up and it worked.:truth: 

Mark


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

it does thanks


----------

